
Microsoft Experiments Tab Experience on File Explore, Other Apps on Windows 10 - techpp
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/17/04/14/1718236/microsoft-experimenting-tabs-experience-on-file-explorer-other-apps-on-windows-10
======
AlexeyBrin
All I want from them is tabs in Explorer and Terminal (the Windows console).
This could boost productivity.

